# April 12 Production Orders



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Phone # to get Status?*



Case said:


> *I see everyone mention status numbers and calling BMW. I have a estimated production date of 4/12 and am going through pains waiting. Can someone out there give me that number, or tell where I can find it. Thanks in advance. *


Looks like E46Philly answered this one but if you need to know what each status codes means check out E46 Fanatics FAQ .

Good luck!


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the number. I've been checking BMWUSA (everyday.. can't help it) and getting very frustrated. Just got off the phone and am code 155. Said it was finished today. Finally some news, doesn't reduce the anxiety I feel!


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Thanks*



Case said:


> *Thanks for the number. I've been checking BMWUSA (everyday.. can't help it) and getting very frustrated. Just got off the phone and am code 155. Said it was finished today. Finally some news, doesn't reduce the anxiety I feel! *


I know your pain 

I've been checking online just about every day since production started, and checking by phone every day since the car reached the docks. The anxiety and excitement increase exponentially the closer the car gets to delivery. I'm very happy with the progress so far, but two things have me nervous about getting through VPC quickly: 1) the backlog of 3,000 325xi's that will need to be processed at some point 2) the fact that another boat is scheduled to arrive at the same time as mine (the stinking lousy Traviata  ). I'm afraid there's a good chance of being held up in the Jersey port for a bit.

Oh well, I do appreciate BMW making these tracking systems available - it adds to the fun. Good luck with your wait.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

Ordered 3/18 went into production(150) on 3/29 at the Munich factory, 4/5 my car completed production(155), 4/8 my car was released to carrier (182), 4/9 my car was waiting at the dock (193), and today I called BMWNA and it was shipped (to NY) yesterday 4/10. I was also origionally scheduled for week 15 production, and had an esimated production date of 4/12.

Jerry - how much below MSRP did you pay?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thaydith,

You give us all hope with production dates of 4/12! The fact that your car was completed last Friday and left yesterday makes me think that there is really a possibility of my car shipping on the 4/17 ship for NY!!  A bunch of us might be on the same ship.

I just hope that b/c your ship left today, it doesn't take two weeks of orders to fill the next ship. That would really suck! :thumbdwn: 

Either way I Can't wait can't wait can't wait can't wait can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

Ordered 3/25
VIN Assigned, 150 status 3/27
Status 151, 4/5
Status 182, 4/11 (released to carrier, but still at the plant, so says BMWNA)

So, it looks like my 330i will make it to port by 4/16, when the next ship is scheduled to leave. Let's hope we are all ready to go then. Once the ship sails, I guess that puts us about 3 - 3 1/2 weeks away!
:bigpimp:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*My Ride until May*

I just got a new digital camera today (to take countless pics of the new car and stereo install when its complete) and I thought I'd post what I'll be riding in the meantime. . .

or at least after I get home from work (I still do have a car).


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

thaydith:
I paid $1000.00 over dealer invoice. It came out to $38,600.00.


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

JerryL, that's a REALLY good price. I have the same options and I paid 39230 (floor mats included).

What dealership you went through?


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

I bought at Devon Hill in Devon, PA


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*4/12 here too status 182 as of 4/11*

330i, Steel Gray , 5spd, PP, SP, CWP and Bi-X.

39,410 with mats and wheel locks


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*O yeah BOSTON*

Boston MA


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: O yeah BOSTON*



pbenjamin said:


> *Boston MA *


Am I the only one who will be on a Charleston bound boat?


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*4/12 Production date now status 190*

Yeah ha!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Called and my status is now 160 (Released to Distribution) . The person said that is should reach the port by Monday. Anybody have any ideas on how soon I could possibly get on a boat? Also, does any body know how long it will take to get the car (I'm in Chicago)


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *Called and my status is now 160 (Released to Distribution) . The person said that is should reach the port by Monday. Anybody have any ideas on how soon I could possibly get on a boat? Also, does any body know how long it will take to get the car (I'm in Chicago) *


BMWNA has told me it could take up to 10 days (business or regular I'm not sure) to get on a boat. Thaydith's car was done last Friday and shipped this Wednesday so its very possible it could ship next week. Boats are scheduled to leave 4/10 & 4/11 arriving in NY on 4/28 & 4/29. I am in western NY and my dealer said it should take no more than a week to get from the dock to the dealership. I would guess the same would go for Chicago.

Check out Port Schedule (Use Bremerhaven as Departing Port) to check port schedules for other departure dates. Once you are confirmed for shipment, you will be given the ship name and you can track your car as it sails over the Atlantic by entering your Vin#.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Ackster,
Thanks for the info. It looks like there are several ships leaving next Tuesday and Wednesday. I am hoping that I will get on one of those. If so I could have my car by early may!


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

FYI: Owners Circle was only 2 days behind BMWNA on my last status change.

Also, according to BMWNA there is an above average amount of cars currently at the VPC in NJ. But they said customer ordered cars are moved through quicker than dealer ordered cars and usually only spend two or three days there (pending the damage inspection.)


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

Yep, I can tell that Owners Circle can't be any more than a day or two off. That's better than the weeks off that has been reported. It said mine was built on Thursday and I doubt it went to 182 before Tuesday, so that's better. Of course, since it says "Produced not shipped" now, I'm hoping its slow!


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*Here's Another One*

Want to add mine to the list, I had a production date of 4/12 on my order as well. When I checked owner's circle on 4/9, it showed up as being built and awaiting transportation. A call to BMW NA this morning gave me a 193 status - "arrived at port of exit." Representative said it usually takes 2-3 days before loaded on a ship. He told me to call back on Monday and would probably learn what ship car has been loaded on. It will be interesting to see if all our cars go out on same ship, if so that should be quite a sight. My car comes to cental IL, so not sure wether it comes off in NY or NC, does anyone know? Hopefully several of us will be taking delivery within the next few weeks.

____________________________________________________

330Ci Titanium Silver/Gray with premium package, sports package, cold weather package, xenon's, and 18" M wheeels


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I have a 530i Sapphire/Black SP/PP/CW/Xenon/Sunshade (to replace my 99 323i) on the Trinidad. Due in NJ on 4/23. Should be at my dealer 4/28.

Original estimate was for late-May/early-June delivery. So this is a bonus. I'm getting it a month early by virtue of my 5er slipping into an earlier production date. Cool!!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Damn you wait!!*



Darth Reagan said:


> *
> I was waiting for a train as of last Thursday, but Status 182 (doesn't that mean "released to carrier"?). *


Status 182 is released to carrier. It was released to the train shipping company (or whatever they call it) but it has not actually been assigned to one yet. The truth is, BMWNA just doesn't know if it is on the train or not. I'll wait until Wednesday also and recheck my status.

At least there is a boat leaving on 4/20 also, but it is SLOW, it doesn't arrive in NY until 5/7 :thumbdwn:

This is probably the start of the worst part of the wait. Waiting for the train/ship is killing me. I'll feel much better when it is on the ship. The next tough part will be when its unloaded at the VPC and then you have to wait for it to be trucked to your dealer. At least then it will at least be in the US.


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

Just called BMWNA and I was told I have been status 193 since 4/11. Hopefully it will get on a ship this week. I'm leaving for a business trip to N.C. on Tuesday for the week. Hopefully when I get back and check, it will be on a ship steaming its way to N.Y.


----------



## mineallmine (Mar 19, 2002)

I called my dealer this morning and he didn't have any new information. He said he didn't think they have updated anything from before the weekend yet and said that they were having computer problems. I will try again tomorrow.
BTW - he also noted that once it's on a ship, they are very good at estimating the final delivery. Mine has to be shipped to California then trucked to Seattle so I'm looking at about six weeks if everything goes well


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*4/12 Production Holders*

Since I can't do much more but wait a few days to see if our cars get shipped out, I put together a list of everyone with a 4/12 production date (if I missed you let me know) and their Status.

Darth Reagan - Status 190?
Ackster - Status 182
TranceLvr - Status 190
JerryL - Status 193
02330Ci - Status 193
Case - ?
Thaydith - Shipped 4/10 (Lucky Bastard!!) :thumb: 
PBenjamin - Status 193?
BarrowJon - Status 193
Mineallmine - Status 193

So it looks like I might be the only one waiting for a train :bawling:. Hopefully mineallmine is right and they just haven't updated the status since Friday.

So far we have 10 people waiting for cars with a production date of 4/12. BMW will cash in at least $400K just from us, kinda nuts when you think about it! I wonder how many cars are actually finished each day, the numbers must be pretty high.


----------



## jher (Apr 3, 2002)

My 325ci shipped on 4/10 aboard the Trinidad. Expected delivery in Wisconsin is 4/28. My only problem is that the car is for my wife and I'll never get to drive it.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 4/12 Production Holders*

Ackster -- Good work. I can't confirm that I am status 190. I'll call tomorrow or Wednesday, if I can hold out. So, it's very possible that yours is sitting in a lot next to mine in Munich...let's hope not. I like the idea that BMW's computers in Germany are down. And, according to BMWNA, I may end up on a boat bound for NY, which will then port at Norfolk (for what?) and then at Charleston. So all those east coast deliveries could be on the same voyage.

Now, if you could compile a list of who's going to NY, who's going to Charleston and who's going to California . . .


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Darth,

I'll see if I can put that together. As long as people have their location listed, this should be pretty easy.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

Thaydith:

Let us know when your vehicle shows up on the shipper's tracking system on their website at http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm on the Trinidad too. I should have my 330 cab by the end of next week. In the meantime, I expect delivery of new wheels for the car any day now - 17" SSR GT1's (I'm looking to sell the M double spoke 68's - $1,000 without the tires).

I've found a buyer for my 328i (I'll miss it - great car), and I CAN'T WAIT for the cab! It's so close I can almost detect the new car smell


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I did Auto under track by cargo and then put my VIN in for the Cargo ID. Is that what I should be doing? If so I have not made it on a ship yet.


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Darth Reagan said:


> *Thaydith:
> 
> Let us know when your vehicle shows up on the shipper's tracking system on their website at http://schedule.2wglobal.com/GLWebApps.AppTracking *


Darth-

Do we use BMW's production number for tracking, or the VIN? I know the boat I'm on, and its schedule, but I haven't been able to specifically track my car at that site with either of those numbers.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

E46 in Philly said:


> *
> 
> Darth-
> 
> Do we use BMW's production number for tracking, or the VIN? I know the boat I'm on, and its schedule, but I haven't been able to specifically track my car at that site with either of those numbers. *


Its my understanding that you use the VIN. I could be wrong since I don't have a car on a boat to track.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Delivery Ports for 4/12 Production Owners*

Darth,

Here is the list with destination ports (some are too close to call), I put them aphabetically to make it easier to look up.

02330Ci - Status 193 - NY
Ackster - Status 182 - NY 
BarrowJon - Status 193 - NY 940 Miles, SC 934 Miles so who knows?
Case - ? - SC 218 Miles, NY 260 Miles so SC is my guess
Darth Reagan - Status 190? - SC
JerryL - Status 193 - NY
Mineallmine - Status 193 - CA
PBenjamin - Status 193? - NY
Thaydith - Shipped 4/10 (Lucky Bastard!!) - NY
TranceLvr - Status 190 - NY 880 Miles, SC 912 Miles so NY is my guess

So looks like almost everyone is going to NY.


----------



## jher (Apr 3, 2002)

My car was loaded on 4/9. It just showed up on cargo tracking this afternoon. Use the vin # when searching for your car.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Delivery Ports for 4/12 Production Owners*

If this is correct, looks like both Case and BarrowJon come through NY. I'm the only Charleston port car, I guess -- maybe that means less time at VPC....or that it won't even get on a boat soon, because there aren't enough Charleston bound cars!


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Darth Reagan said:


> *
> 
> Its my understanding that you use the VIN. I could be wrong since I don't have a car on a boat to track. *


Using the VIN under "Auto" works for me as of this morning. My car's on the Trinidad.

Status for my car (530iA SP/PP/CWP/Xenon/Sunshade) is now:

Departed on Trinidad 4/10
Arrive NJ 4/23
Arrive Dealer 4/28
Arrive Home: 4/30 (give or take)


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

jher said:


> *My car was loaded on 4/9. It just showed up on cargo tracking this afternoon. Use the vin # when searching for your car. *


Mine shows up now too. They must have just entered the data, because it didn't work this morning. For those still awaiting a boat, I was put on the Trinidad on 4/9, and found that out from the 800 number on 4/11 (Owner's Circle caught up a day after that). Today, the Wallenius site knows what I've known for a few days - they're bringing me my car.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Delivery Ports for 4/12 Production Owners*



Darth Reagan said:


> *If this is correct, looks like both Case and BarrowJon come through NY. I'm the only Charleston port car, I guess -- maybe that means less time at VPC....or that it won't even get on a boat soon, because there aren't enough Charleston bound cars!  *
> 
> The Figaro, which leaves tomorrow goes to both NY and SC so there is a chance you will be on the same ship.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

JerryL - Once your Owners Circle status changes to "En Route" (which is once you're on a boat) it will show "Esitmated Delivery Date" instead of "Estimated Production Date" under the "Reveiw Order Detail" section of "Order Tracking."

Dwette - What state is your dealer in?

Congrats to everyone that made a boat this week!!


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Delivery Ports for 4/12 Production Owners*



Ackster said:


> *
> The Figaro, which leaves tomorrow goes to both NY and SC so there is a chance you will be on the same ship. *


Here's hoping we are all humming _The Barber of Seville_ tomorrow.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *Dwette - What state is your dealer in? *


BMW Autohaus of Clayton (St. Louis, MO)


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

*My 330Ci*

Well, thought I'd jump in here and get added to the list. I ordered My 2002 330Ci on 03/08. It is (as of this afternoon) in Status 190. The BMWNA rep told me that it went into 190 on Friday, I believe, so he said it might very well be waiting on a boat right now. I live in Dallas, TX, so I'm assuming that my port will be South Carolina?

Modeboy


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Updated 4/12 Production List*

Make that 11 members waiting for 3 series with a production build date of 4/12:

02330Ci - Status 193 - NY 
Ackster - Status 182 - NY 
BarrowJon - Status 193 - NY 940 Miles, SC 934 Miles so who knows? 
Case - ? - SC 218 Miles, NY 260 Miles so SC is my guess 
Darth Reagan - Status 190? - SC 
JerryL - Status 193 - NY 
Mineallmine - Status 193 - CA 
PBenjamin - Status 193? - NY 
Thaydith - Shipped 4/10 (Lucky Bastard!!) - NY :thumb: 
TranceLvr - Status 190 - NY 880 Miles, SC 912 Miles so NY is my guess

*Newest Addition:*
Modeboy - Status 190 - SC

This list is getting pretty long. . .


----------



## SMB (Apr 16, 2002)

I had a 4/12 production date also and right now mine is on the Trinidad due in NY 4/23. I wasn't expecting it this early but I'm not complaining 

2002 330ci Jet Black/Black, SP, Auto


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

Dwette - thanks. I was just curious becuase we are on the same ship and my Estimated Delivery Date is 4/26.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

Ackster - Great job pulling together the list, will be fun to watch it fill in. When I called BMWNA this morning they said mine arrived at port of exit - Bremerhaven on 4/10. I see there are two ships scheduled for NY on 17th and one on the 18th. For Charleston there is a ship scheduled for the 16th and one of the NY bound ships on the 17th also goes on to Charleston. Let's hope that between these 4 ships we all get our cars in the water. Good luck to all.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *Dwette - thanks. I was just curious becuase we are on the same ship and my Estimated Delivery Date is 4/26. *


Yup, they have to get mine across the Mississippi. Traffic over that bridge can be good for a couple days worth of transit time.

What's interesting is that my est. delivery date is a Sunday. The BMW rep. said it could show up earlier. I'm guessing I'll be able to pick it up Tuesday, the 30th either way.

Now I'm entertaining the thought of getting 18" wheels (BMW Style 71) and selling the 17" (Style 42) that come with it. That would take me from 235/45/17 to 265/35/18 + 245/40/18. I don't know, could be pricey. Not sure the wife would go for that after ordering a $48K car.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

Ackster - that list rocks!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks guys!! 

Well now it looks like there are 12 total members waiting on 3 series with a production build date of 4/12:

02330Ci - Status 193 - NY 
Ackster - Status 182 - NY 
BarrowJon - Status 193 - NY 940 Miles, SC 934 Miles so who knows? 
Case - ? - SC 218 Miles, NY 260 Miles so SC is my guess 
Darth Reagan - Status 190? - SC 
JerryL - Status 193 - NY 
Mineallmine - Status 193 - CA 
Modeboy - Status 190 - SC 
PBenjamin - Status 193? - NY 
Thaydith - Shipped 4/10 (Lucky Bastard!!) - NY :thumb: 
TranceLvr - Status 190 - NY 880 Miles, SC 912 Miles so NY is my guess

*Newest Addition: *
SMB - Shipped 4/10 w/Thaydith - NY or SC? :thumb:

The list and this site are the things keeping me sane . . .

I will wait until at least Thursday to update our status codes. I am hoping all of us goto status 195 - Shipped from Port of Exit :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Ackster-

You can count me among the lucky bastards. I'm on the Trinidad with Thaydith and SMB. The boat is due in NY on 4/23, and my dealer tells me I should have it (in Philadelphia) just a couple days later. I hope to be kickin' it roofdown by next weekend!

Hopefully the weather will be as warm then as it is now (88 degrees in April!?)


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Just called and my status changed to 193, so I am at the port of exit waiting to get on a boat 
I have my fingers and toes crossed, which is no easy feat I might add, that I get on a boat today or tomorrow.


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

For two days now, I'm getting the same info, Realeased to Carrier, on it's way to Port of Exit, Status 182.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

*Status 193*

Looks like my car arrived in Bremerhaven yesterday. I'm now status 193. Hopefully I'll be on the ship leaving today or tomorrow!

(That would be either Tellus or Figaro).

Modeboy


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I was trying to be strong and not call until Thursday, but thanks to all of the updates from everyone, I couldn't resist. :tsk: 

I am now at status 190 so I am at least officially on the train! Looks like I won't get to Bremerhaven until tomorrow so my chances are getting pretty slim to get shipped this week. :bawling: 

I will still end up calling BMWNA Friday to see if I maybe, possibly got shipped. Truth is I will probably still call them tomorrow, the next day, the day after that . . . .


----------



## mineallmine (Mar 19, 2002)

Latest:
Called BMW 800 number. Confirmed 193 status and that it arrived at port last Wednesday.
Checked shipping schedule. The Otello is departing Bremerhaven TODAY for Port Hueneme! Here's hoping it made it. Can't see why not. The damn thing's been sitting there for a week.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Horray!
Just got off the phone with bmwna and they said my car has made it on a boat! She couldnt give me a boat name or vessel id because she said that system was down. Ill call back later to see if I can get it. I'm curious to see what everyone else's status is now.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

Well, I couldn't wait until tomorrow to call.

My 330i is in Status 193 and arrived at the port on the 12th. I asked if it could be on a boat and if he just wasn't updated, and he said maybe, and to call back tomorrow.

If I didn't make this boat, I guess I'll have to wait until at least the 22nd to get on the water, pushing delivery to Charleston back to May 7. Oh well.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Keep the faith Darth, system probably hasnt been updated yet. Everytime I call their having some type of "computer issue", updates are sketchy at best.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

Well my call to BMWNA this afternoon returned a status of being loaded on a ship. She was not able to give name of ship and referred me to the WLNA web site. Said I should use last seven digits of VIN # for cargo tracking. I used both the seven digit and full VIN at this site and get a "cargo tracking number not found" message, so figure updates haven't been processed yet. Will check again tomorrow. Well the excitement begins to reach a new level. Hopefully the rest of the team here gets loaded up.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*100th Post!!*

Glad to see that you guys are on a ship. I will find out tomorrow whether or not I actually got on a ship this week. For the rest of you still waiting, here's hoping we get on this week! It would be great if we all got our vehicles at around the same time.

I will be also looking forward to Bimmerfest - East Coast to meet all of you guys!

I have heard that you can actually pick up your car at the VPC and save the $500 or so on destination charges. For me, this would save me at least $400 ($50 for plane ticket and $50 for fuel/thruway fees). Has anyone heard of this? I should probably post this as a question on the main site.

Oh by the way, 100 posts and going! :thumb:


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

When is the next bimmerfest eastcoast?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

It should be sometime over the summer. You can check out last years here . It was held on June 23rd.


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, it seems I'm not as lucky as some of you, who are already on your boats.  I called 800 this morning and I'm now status 190, on train headed to port. Maybe if there's a boat going the end of the week I'll get on. :dunno:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I just called and I still am not on a boat. Since over there it is almost the end of the day, I have a bad feeling I didn't make any of the boats that where going out yesterday or today.  I really hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *I just called and I still am not on a boat. Since over there it is almost the end of the day, I have a bad feeling I didn't make any of the boats that where going out yesterday or today.  I really hope I am wrong though. *


I just checked the 2wglobal.com website. It seems the Figaro was originally scheduled to leave Bremerhaven yesterday, but is now scheduled for today....so maybe there's still time to get on it. It is scheduled to reach New York on April 29 and Charleston on May 1. Voyage number is EC201-FIG.

Maybe there is still hope. :thumb:


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

I just called BMWNA this morning, and my car is on a boat! The vessel name is the Tellus, which arrives in Charleston on 05/01/02.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *I just called BMWNA this morning, and my car is on a boat! The vessel name is the Tellus, which arrives in Charleston on 05/01/02.   *


Congratulations! Mine should have arrived at the port when yours did, so I don't see why it wouldn't be on the Tellus. I guess I should call BMWNA and go ahead and get the bad...er, um...good news.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Congrats Modeboy. I am going to have fun updating the list tomorrow.  I figured I would break it down into two groups (The Lucky Bastards) and (The "One More Freakin' Week) group.

There might still be a chance for us not on a boat yet to get on the Queen Ace departing on 4/18. I like the name of this boat and maybe she'll be the lucky one for the rest of us! I just don't think I can wait an extra week!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Well, just called BMWNA and I am now at 193. It arrived at Bremerhaven yesterday! :thumb: :thumb: No boat name yet but I'm feeling much better knowing its at least at the port. I guess when I called yesterday, they hadn't updated my status.

If you guys could post your status tomorrow afternoon (after 3 PM EST) I will put together the list of shipped, not shipped, and delivery locations. There are at least 13 of us now with 3-4 members cars already shipped.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Bad news for me. Called BMWNA back today for the ship name and they said its not on a boat. Said, as usual, there was a glitch in the system yesterday which is why they told me it was on a boat when it wasnt. Still at the port waiting. Looks like I'll be waiting until next week as well.


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Waiting at Port as Well*

I will call tomorrow to see if there was a possible delay in the system


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

I'm on the Tellus. It left yesterday from Bremerhaven, which means today it is in Zeebrugge, Belgium. It is scheduled to port in Charleston on May 1. It doesn't make a stop in NY, so I guess I'm with modeboy

I called BMWNA yesterday and they reported that it was not yet on a ship, so if you haven't called back today, give it a shot.

:lmao:    :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*Just Took A Step Backwards*

My call to BMWNA today returned a change of status, yesterday was 194 with a scheduled departure of today, now back to status 193 with planned depature of 4/18. They said my car has been a port since 4/10 and that they usually don't sit there for more than a week. I figure someone else from the "4/12 Team" bumped me and I missed my ride to the states today or that the dock workers decided to use my car for "drink runs" and missed my boarding call. Well if it doesn't get on the Queen Ace tomorrow, the next ride to NY isn't until the 20th and it is a "slow boat," 17 days transit instead of the usual 11 or 12 days. Well here's to the rest of us - may we all get loaded out tommorrow.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

*Queen Ace*

Hey, my car is on the Queen Ace as I type. It's coming from SA (325i), is the Queen Ace docked in Germany as we speak? The Queen Ace left SA in late March,and supposed to arrive in SC the 1st of May. Well, at least that is what the dealer says....


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

*Queen Ace*

Also, what shipping line does the Queen Ace belong to if anybody knows.....


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*Queen Ace*

Queen Ace is due to arrive in Bremerhaven, Germany on the 18th and depart same day with an arrival in NY on the 30th. You can get information through Wellenius Wilhelmsen at WWW.WLNA


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

*QUEEN ACE*

THANKS FOR THE INFO. The previous tries with carrier didn't show Queen Ace. (I was using SC as the port). Thanks again.


----------



## mineallmine (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm on the Otello which left Bremerhaven yesterday and is scheduled to arrive at Port Hueneme on May 13 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:    
The owners circle showed the uptick in status and the information was confirmed when I called the 800 number.
No status update from the shipper though (yet).


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I just called and I got on a boat yesterday   The person said it is supposed to get into port on the 30th, but the only thing is I can't find the ship listed on the Wellenius Wilhelmsen website. She said the name was something like Jingu Manu Or something like that. Anybody have any ideas??


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Jingu Maru Info*

Jingu Maru EA216-JGM 12
Departs Bremenhaven : 4/17
Arrives NJ : 4/30

Wish I was on a boat


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

pbenjamin,
Thank you very much for the info. I wish you the best of luck. Maybe the system is just not up to date and you are on a boat.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

How long does it normally take to get the car once the dealer takes delivery. My car is going to be at the dealer on a Friday (4/26), but my sales guy is kind of being a prick (probably because I have called him so many times) about the whole thing. He said once he has the title we have to do the paperwork, then after that he can schedule the car to be cleaned - so if all goes well I should be able to pick up the car at the end of following week. This guy is pissing me off!!


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Where did u go in MA?*

Which dealer are u taking delivery from? BMW Gallery Norwood here.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *How long does it normally take to get the car once the dealer takes delivery. *


My dealer told me if they received the car in the morning they would have it ready for me that afternoon, otherwise the next day. They said they don't usually have a car more than one day after they receive it.

Your dealer must be smokin' something. A week to prep is crap!


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

Same here. Dealer said one full day is enough to prep the car. In that day, he's also supposed to swap the tires to Michelin Pilots, if needed. Also, the alarm install would've been done if I was to buy it. 

Now only IF my car would move on from port to VPC...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Just called and still at friggin 193!! To all those on boats, Congrats!!! :thumb: I don't want to get on the ship leaving the 20th. Its the slowest one, not arriving until 5/7 (WTF!). I'm just hoping BMWNA just doesn't have any info yet on this ship b/c they haven't yet scanned my car. They said that each ship holds 6,000 cars and it takes all day to load. I will bother . . . I mean try BMWNA again later today.


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm trying to wait, and call, maybe closer to 3pm est. Hoping that my status of 190 has changed.  That's still 4 hours away, can I actually wait that long?  Ackster, are you still updating the list today? Great job btw! :thumb: It's cool to see where everyone's at.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I will be updating probably at 4 PM to see what everyone's status is. I have a feeling I will be on the "One More Friggin' Week" list. :tsk: 

Seems like a lot of people got on a ship this week. :thumb:


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

Sad to say, I'm probably with ya brutha


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

I ordered my car from Wagner BMW of W. Springfield, MA. So far the only thing that I have been satisfied with is the price I got on the car ($1000 off MSRP.) I have not received one phone call from my sales guy since I ordered - I've had to call him for everything. Also - one time while I was waiting to speak with my sales guy, there were like three other sales guys in the showroom talking loud and just being unprofessional. Maybe my expectations were too high, but I expected exceptional service buying a BMW, but the atmosphere and service so far has felt like a Chevy dealership. I have not taken delivery yet, so I can't speak for the whole experience - maybe things will change - I will post a dedicated thread with a full report of the car, and my buying experience after I take delivery. How has everyone else's experience been thus far?


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

I am so dissapointed. Called BMWNA and they say my car is still status 193. Been at the port since the 10th! I mean whats the deal here? I want my car. Ok, I vented, I'm better now.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *How has everyone else's experience been thus far? *


I am in western NY and bought my car thru Towne BMW. My salesman was exceptional with everything; from making me feel right at home to the actual down payment. Since buying the car, I have contacted him, and stopped by the dealership on a couple of occasions and he not only remembers my name, but remembers the specifics about all of our conversations (spanning a good month now). He has even told me to stop by anytime I felt an itch to take a 330Ci out for a spin.

Thadith, I am sorry to hear that you dealer doesn't seem to care, nor feel the enthusiam you feel for your new car. My dealer is as excited as I am whenever I talk about my car, its current status, upgrades, etc. From reading the numerous posts on this site, it appears to me that experiences with dealers and dealerships are as varying as there are personalties on this site. Your buying experience should be as exhilerating as it will be to drive your new car.

I was actually considering buying an Acura TL Type-S until I met the cocky salespeople. I went to two different dealerships and from my experience, will never even consider Acura again. Their poor customer service caused them to lose a prospective customer. I also told the salesman that he was the reason I wasn't buying a car from Acura. After meeting my current salesman and taking the BMW for a test drive, it was a very easy decision to put down a deposit.

After picking up your car, BMW will probably send you a card to fill out to rate your experience. I would list your issues and send it back in. I believe that a dealers rating as well as sales designates how many cars are allocated to them (don't quote me on this though).

Hopefully your negative feelings with all but become a distant memory as you drive away in your new car. :thumb:


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

*F*%[email protected]^' system down*

I'm very patient and wait until 2pm to call, trying not to pester too much. I said I'd wait 'til 3, but couldn't stand it any longer.  And what do I get for my patience? The freakin' system is down.  How am I supposed to get through the day, without my daily dose? :bawling: Ok, I'm done, sorry, I'm not I'm not the first casualty of a down system. :tsk:


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

*System Back Up*

System Back Up:thumb: Status has changed:thumb: Confirmed Status of 193. Looks like I won't be on the boat. Good luck to the rest of ya!


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

I've had a great experience with my salesguy, much better than the first time I bought a BMW. He's been friendly, enthusiastic, and has stayed in touch and encouraged me to call him whenever I like. Very refreshing.

Free plug: Larry Derby at West German BMW.

Assuming my delivery goes as smoothly as the rest of the transaction, I plan to give him a nice write up here and on Roadfly (we bust their balls when they suck, we should give them props when they're good). By the way, I know that the satisfaction survey is VERY important to the dealerships and sales people. I believe it may even affect their compensation somehow. If you aren't happy, let'm know. In fact, if you are having problems you may even want to drop a subtle hint about the survey and see if it changes their attitude (as a last resort, of course).


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Updated Status List*

Ok guys, here is the updated status list: Order as follows (Member Name - Status - VPC - Arrival Date)

*Lucky Bastards !!! * :thumb: 

SMB - Status 195 - NY - 4/23/02
Thaydith - Status 195 - NY - 4/23/02
E-46 in Philly - Status 195 - NY - 4/23/02
TranceLvr - Status 195 - NY - 4/30/02
Darth Reagan - Status 195 - SC - 5/1/02
Modeboy - Status 195 - SC - 5/1/02
Mineallmine - Status 195 - CA - 5/13/02

*One More Friggin' Week !!! (Grrrr....) *  :thumbdwn:

Case - Status 193 - SC - Not Yet
02330Ci - Status 193 - NY - ""
Ackster - Status 193 - NY - ""
Barrow John - Status 193 - ? - ""
JerryL - Status 193 - NY - ""
PBenjamin - Status 193 - NY - ""

If anyone finds out if they are on the Queen Ace (we'll definitely know by tomorrow), post and I can do a final list then. . . anything to get my post count up! 

* Disclaimer: * The poster makes no claim to the accuracy of the information posted above and shall not be held responsible for said content . . . blah blah blah . . . if anything is incorrect sue me !


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Updated Status List*



Ackster said:


> *SNIP*


Good work, Ackster. Sorry to hear you haven't made a boat (who am I kidding, I'm only concerned with me, me, ME!:yikes: )

Guess I'll have nothing to report for a couple of weeks (well, my car and modeboy's car are now in Southhampton, England), unless a hurricane spins through the Atlantic.

Best of luck to you all! Who knows, all of you on later boats may catch up with us at the VPC.:dunno:


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Yea, I was just curious -- will the BMW Owner's Circle page ever give you an estimated date of delivery? I think I'll go search the archives and see if I can find out.  I think I read at one point that it would, I just can't remember the details.

Also, once it's on the boat, can you actually track the cargo? I've gone to www.2wglobal.com, clicked on Cargo Tracking, then on Auto, and entered the VIN number. So far, it just keeps telling me "No tracking information is available for the Cargo ID you entered". Anyone have any luck with this?

Thanks,

Modeboy


----------



## giro (Apr 19, 2002)

My 325i completed production on April 12. So add me to the list - mine is headed to CA.

BMWNA confirmed that it's at the port, but they don't have shipping information yet - but it should be on a boat by early next week.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*Depressing*

Been at the port since 4/10 and still status 193. Checks with BMW's Owners' Circle, BMWNA, and cargo tracking late this afternoon all come up as still sitting on the dock. All I can hope for now is being on the Queen Ace and updates not in yet. Next ship to NY is not until the 20th and it travels by way of China, 17 days from Bremerhaven to NY. Well maybe the remaining six of us will be pleasantly surprised tomorrow and find ourselves all on the Queen Ace.


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

I just called BMWNA a few minutes ago and they said I am still at status 193. My car arrived in Bremerhaven on 4/11. The rep said it can sometimes take 1 to 2 weeks before a car is loaded onto a ship. He also said that he feels it should be loaded either Friday or Monday. I just had to wait 3 months for my wife's MDX, so I am used to playing the waiting game.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

JerryL said:


> *I just called BMWNA a few minutes ago and they said I am still at status 193. My car arrived in Bremerhaven on 4/11. The rep said it can sometimes take 1 to 2 weeks before a car is loaded onto a ship. *


I wonder if we spoke with the same guy (I think his name was John) because I was told exactly the same thing.

I stopped by my dealer yesterday to go over some final accessories for the car and he had a printout of the status of all of their cars as of that day. He looked up mine and it had an est. departure date of 4/18. I just checked Alee's Post for Status Updates and supposedly it takes an extra day or two to update once it is at the port. So I am going to call on Monday and pray I got on the Queen Ace! So there is still hope guys!!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Ackster,
Thanks for keeping all of us up to date. I sure hope that your car made it on the Queen Ace, good luck! :thumb:


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

DAMN-

The Trinidad's schedule just slipped by a day. Checked on the shipper's site today and they show a 4/24 arrival in NY.

Us "lucky bastards" are less lucky by a day now


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*its on the Queen Ace*

:thumb:


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Check your status*

If you weren't on a boat..check your status. You may be in for a pleasant surprise.:thumb:


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

Well just called and I'm still 193  although, I was informed that I've been 193 since Wednesday. :yikes: So I've actually been there for a day earlier than what I thought.  Maybe I'll make the Queen Ace. :dunno: Guess I'll check Monday! :thumb:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Man alive, this thread just goes to show you how this whole waiting period can psycologically impair you!  It really does take over your mind...

Ah, memories.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *Man alive, this thread just goes to show you how this whole waiting period can psycologically impair you!  It really does take over your mind...
> 
> Ah, memories. *


I had no idea I was starting a 149+ reply thread.:dunno: But it has helped the waiting process a bit.

Soon, we'll be able to join the rest of you asking questions about rattles.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I am about to call my dealer to see if he can give me a delivery date. I am also going to ask about making sure the right tires are on the car. I am pretty sure I want to get the Michelin Pilots correct?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

The pilots are definitely the tires to get. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

*Thanks pbenjamin*

You were right, I just called and I'm on the Queen Ace. I had been calling all week including last nught and each time it was at the port. I gave up and figured I'd just start calling next week. But after seeing your post I gave it another shot. Still not showing up on owners choice or ships tracking site yet but hopefully over the weekend the systems will catch up. People not on a boat headed into the NY port should give em another call maybe youre on a boat as well. Good luck all.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Ackster, you should check. You deserve to be on the boat for your hard work here.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Darth Reagan said:


> *I had no idea I was starting a 149+ reply thread.:dunno: But it has helped the waiting process a bit.
> 
> Soon, we'll be able to join the rest of you asking questions about rattles. *


And any other retrofits MY2002 may bring... :thumb:


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

I just read that thread about them logging your calls when check your status. That is too funny. I really dont care but they're all probably laughing at how much I call. Even though it is only once a day. Thats not much is it? Heck, I'm starting to recognize their voices - lol


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *I am about to call my dealer to see if he can give me a delivery date. I am also going to ask about making sure the right tires are on the car. I am pretty sure I want to get the Michelin Pilots correct? *


Will your dealer do this for you? You may need to call BMWNA to get this handled appropriately, unless your dealership is nice and will switch them from another e46 on the lot w/ the Michs.


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Squeeky wheels get oiled*

Maybe, people that call get priority.....Yeah right...because they actually care about when they get their car.

I actually called twice today....i didn't beleive I made the boa the first time.

Paul


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

webguy330i,
Not sure if he will be able to help me, but I figure since he is making money on the deal he could at least try. I got his voice mail today and should hear back tomorrow. I will let everyone know what he says.

On another topic, I noticed that the owners circle now shows me as 'en route'  , but I still haven't had any luck tracking my car on the WW website. I have tried both the full VIN and just the last 7 digits. Anybody had any luck tracking their car?


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *webguy330i,
> On another topic, I noticed that the owners circle now shows me as 'en route'  , but I still haven't had any luck tracking my car on the WW website. I have tried both the full VIN and just the last 7 digits. Anybody had any luck tracking their car? *


Not yet ... mine was shipped on 04/16, I believe, on the Tellus. I called WW today and spoke to a rep. She said the cars won't show up until the manifests for all the cars have been received. Usually about three days after the boat leaves the shipping port.

Modeboy


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Be sure to bug him, but don't tell him I ravaged it.  He was a little hessitant to get it out on the street, but after I told him, "Hey, take me out so I can see how this things works" he gladly jumped for the opportunity. =) He's a cool guy for sure!

How cool is that Mini center they have?! I thought that was awesome, they set that thing up in a matter of weeks. Amazing. I'm _SO_ glad Holtz isn't a Mini center. They don't deserve the extra business.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *Be sure to bug him, but don't tell him I ravaged it.  *


No problem. I'll probably do the same, how can you not?! 



> *How cool is that Mini center they have?! I thought that was awesome, they set that thing up in a matter of weeks. Amazing. I'm _SO_ glad Holtz isn't a Mini center. They don't deserve the extra business. *


That Mini center is sick! I love the whole setup, neon lights, pictures, mini cars spread around the floor, real cool! I stopped by there Sunday to show some of my friends these cars and they thought the same thing. I love the toggle switches for the windows and DSC.

That dealership is by far the best I have ever been to!! Is Hotlz the dealership out in Rochester? Dave was telling me you have sent quite a few people from Rochacha to him for cars and that you didn't exactly have a pleasant experience there.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *
> 
> That dealership is by far the best I have ever been to!! Is Hotlz the dealership out in Rochester? Dave was telling me you have
> sent quite a few people from Rochacha to him for cars and that you didn't exactly have a pleasant experience there. *


That's correct. Holtz (more specifically, John Holtz) is a group of dealerships here and they all have very very very poor customer satisfaction ratings (both by word of mouth and officially). The only one that's decent is Holtz Honda out of the BMW/Audi/Mercedes/Porsche/Acura group. It's pretty sad!

I think Dave deserves as many customers as he can get. The more I say it the more I believe it, he's like the Joh Shafer of the east coast. :bigpimp: :thumb: He's one of the few sales people who actually care about the customer's car, satisfaction, and post-purchase relationship.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *To summarize - if that BMWNA rep is correct, my dealership will take delivery of my car on on the same day as my Owners Circle's "Estimated Delivery Date." :thumb: :thumb: *


Thaydith, very nice! So it looks like you'll be the first in the group getting your car, definitely let us know how it goes. I'll have to wait at least a week before I see my baby so I will be bugging you guys to see how everything went, and how you like your new cars.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

This was the beginning of the end for Holtz and myself:

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/3series/messages/archive/msgsy2001w21/28434.html

Then came this:

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/3series/messages/archive/msgsy2001w21/27514.html

And then this:

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/3series/messages/archive/msgsy2001w21/31197.html

(Note: Mr. Holtz never called me about meeting with him, even after I had already spoken to him in person)

And of course, the happy ending:

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/3series/messages/archive/msgsy2001w21/30360.html


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Estimated Delivery Date*

Interesting that I don't yet have an "Estimated Delivery Date" on the Owners Circle. I wonder if this is a Charleston thing.

So, modeboy? Got an estimated delivery date?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Damn Chris, I didn't realize it was that bad! It's really amazing when you think of the money you're paying for the car that they would be more civil and at least throw in the floormats! Instead, they almost treat it as if its a *privilege* to buy a BMW thru them. :tsk: WTF!

I had a very similiar experience with the local Acura dealership. The salespeople were a bunch of F*up's also. I put a down payment on a new Acura CL Type-S and asked them to hold off on delivery of the car until I worked out the sale of my current car. They went ahead and got the car two days later and expected me to come up with the rest of the money. I told them to go to hell and to give me my deposit back. After much struggling with the salesman, I told them if they ever wanted me to even consider buying an Acura, they would give me the deposit back. To make a very long story short, I got the deposit back, told the salesman that he was the worst I had ever dealt with, and have never gone back (and never will).

I told Dave that as long as I'm in Buffalo, I will be buying all of my cars thru him. I will also send as many friends to him as possible. If I can afford it, I would love to trade my 330Ci for an M3 in a few years.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *I told Dave that as long as I'm in Buffalo, I will be buying all of my cars thru him. I will also send as many friends to him as possible. If I can afford it, I would love to trade my 330Ci for an M3 in a few years. *


This is my dream. 

BTW, nice going on the Acura dude. I didn't go off as badly as I wanted to simply because I knew I'd be back for misc. service stuff (tires etc.) later on. I can't describe the anger I was feeling when I left that place though.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Estimated Delivery Date*



Darth Reagan said:


> *So, modeboy? Got an estimated delivery date? *


I don't currently have an estimated delivery date on the Owner's Circle. However, I did just call BMWNA, and they told me that my car will be on a train to the VPC on the 5th.

That's all the current info he had. He said sometimes they will know the exact schedules, which is way some may have an estimated delivery date on Owner's Circle. Other times, the schedule is less clear. Hence... no EDD.

I'm hoping I have my car by the 10th! If not... :bawling:

Modeboy


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Cargo Tracking*

Well, today my car showed up on the cargo tracking at www.2wglobal.com. Using the last 7 digits didn't get it, I had to type in the entire VIN. But, it's good to see it's there and that they know where to offload the thing.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

So cool! Mine just showed up too... :thumb: If you look at the Voyage information for EB212-TEL, it says the arrival date in Charleston is 05/01. However, BMWNA keeps telling me that it's going to arrive on Charleston on 05/02 (they've said this since the first time they told me my car was on a boat). The Voyage information has always said 05/01. I wonder which one is correct?

Modeboy


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *SNIP . . . However, BMWNA keeps telling me that it's going to arrive on Charleston on 05/02 (they've said this since the first time they told me my car was on a boat). The Voyage information has always said 05/01. I wonder which one is correct?
> 
> Modeboy *


BMWNA told me the same thing. In either case, I think he said it would be a few days before it reached VPC. I'm just hoping I receive mine before the weekend of May 10.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

I'm still not getting an "estimated delivery date" from Owners' Circle and still receiving a "not found" in Cargo Tracking


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

BarrowJon said:


> *I'm still not getting an "estimated delivery date" from Owners' Circle and still receiving a "not found" in Cargo Tracking *


Same here, absolutely nothing.

Darth, what exactly does the tracking info tell you (location on the Atlantic, etc.)?


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

For those of you with a car on the Trinidad, like me, the arrival in NJ has been bumped again to 4/25 (originally 4/23).


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I am still not getting either the estimated delivery date or tracking information either. I have officially lost my mind, I was at a training seminar today and I was checking the sites for updates at the computer there.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

WTF - It's not going to arrive until the 25th????????


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *[snip] what exactly does the tracking info tell you (location on the Atlantic, etc.)? *


Here's what mine says:

Cargo Status History

Cargo Id: [MY VIN DELETED]
Booking Number:
Bill Number: [DELETED]
Vessel: TELLUS
Port of Origin: BREMERHAVEN 
Voyage: EB212-TEL
Port of Destination: CHARLESTON,SC 
Priority:
Customer Ref. Number: [DELETED]

Status Port Time (dd/mm/yyyy hh:mm) 
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 16/04/2002 17:12 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 16/04/2002 17:12 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 16/04/2002 17:12

Modeboy


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks Modeboy!


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

modeboy said:


> *
> 
> Here's what mine says:
> 
> ...


Wow, all of my times are exactly the same as yours. So, do you suppose my car was sitting next to yours? If you have a little green mark on yours, then someone opened my door into yours. Not my fault!


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

EDD: 4/26 (but my boat was 2 days behind schedule)


EDIT: My car is at the VPC now, and it's been assigned a work order - not sure what that means.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

330i on the Tellus, port SC, EDD to Raleigh, 5/7/02. Woo hoo. :thumb:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

EDD: 5/9


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

EDD: 5/7/02


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*EDD 5/8/2002*

EDD of 5/8/2002


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Since almost everyone has responded I have re-compiled the list and changed the titles around a little bit.

Here is the updated status list:

Order as follows (Member Name - Status - VPC - Est. Delivery Date)

*Get Your Checkbook Ready!!  * :thumb: 

SMB - Status 196 - NY - 4/27/02 
Thaydith - Status 196 - NY - 4/28/02
E-46 in Philly - Status 196 - NY - 4/28/02

*Sailing the 7-Seas!!!  * :thumb: 

Barrow John - Status 195 - NY or SC? - 5/6/02
02330Ci - Status 195 - NY - 5/7/02
Darth Reagan - Status 195 - SC - 5/7/02 
JerryL - Status 195 - NY - 5/7/02
Ackster - Status 195 - NY - 5/8/02
Modeboy - Status 195 - SC - 5/8/02
PBenjamin - Status 195 - NY - 5/8/02
TranceLvr - Status 195 - NY - 5/11/02 
Giro - Status 195 - CA - 5/20/02 ?
Mineallmine - Status 195 - CA - 5/20/02 ?

*Damn you BMWNA, Damn you to Hell!!! (Grrrr....)*  :thumbdwn: 

Case - Status 193 - SC - Hopefully shipped today!


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

My 530iA hit port in NJ today and is on the way to VPC.

I'm making arrangements to CPO my '99 323i and extend the maintenance (since that will be cheaper than Inspection II).

My wife sold her Honda Civic for $1000 more than the dealer offered for trade. :thumb: 

So by the end of next week, I'll be in my new 2002 530iA and my wife will be in my CPO'd 323i, which she's already been taking away from me every chance she gets. 

So now I can start thinking about what to get in 3 years...M6?


'99 323i Orient Blue/Sand L. 5-Sp/Sport
'02 530iA Sapphire Black/Black L. SP/PP/CWP/Bi-xenon/Sunshade


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

My EDD is 05/06/02

Interesting story here - Little more than a month ago, when I first checked my order at Owners' Circle, noticed that my interior color selection was not showing on order status, so I fired off e-mail and next day my selection shows up. Well this morning, when I checked Owners's Circle, still didn't have an "Estimated Delivery Date" so, once again, sent off an e-mail to ask if there was a reason for this. Three hours later my order shows up with a 5/6 EDD. The pressure is now on my dealer to live up to BMWNA's expectation.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Looks like my EDD guess was optimistic. It finally showed up today on the Owners Cirle and it is 5/11. Would you now it but I will be out of town until the 14th


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I stopped by the dealership yesterday to drop off the M Lip Spoiler and the Piaa bulbs. When I spoke with Dave (salesguy) he said "I'm not supposed to tell you this, but we have gotten cars within a day of arriving at the VPC. This can be the case, esp. b/c BMW is pushing April delivery numbers". I am not going to keep my hopes up though. I don't anticipate the car actually being delivered until maybe May 3rd or 4th at the earliest. I have the same problem as TracenLvr, I'll be down in Florida thru next Sunday so even if the car arrives early, I can't pick it up. :thumbdwn:

On another note, I got to test drive the M3 w/SMG yesterday. My dad wants to buy this car in a convertible but he can't find any dealerships down in NYC that has the car with the SMG, so he asked me to take the car out and let him know what I thought. I wrote up a pretty lengthy review here. Check it out if you guys get a chance.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

FYI: Went from arriving at the doc to being on a truck in 1 day. The VPC is running fast, and the EDD seems to be right on the money.


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

I just checked the voyage details for the Queen Ace...it is now supposed to arrive on the 30th intead of the 28th.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Great job Thaydith. . . your ship caused our captain to slow down so as not to cause a collision. (j/k)


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

hehehe... 

Don't feel bad, my dealer is going to take 3-5 days after he gets the car before I take delivery.  You will probably get your car before me.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *hehehe...
> 
> Don't feel bad, my dealer is going to take 3-5 days after he gets the car before I take delivery.  You will probably get your car before me. *


WHAT!! Are they going to go on a road trip with it?? That sounds a little sketchy to me. I'd check the mileage when you take delivery.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

He told me that once they get the car they have to wait for the title (up to 3 days), then we have do the final paperwork, then he can schedule the car to be cleaned (up to 3 more days.) He said they just got a bunch of cars in so things will be a little backed up. I have been really clear about how excited and anxious I am, he said he is doing everything he can. Also, I have not *heard anyone else having to wait this long after the dealer gets their car, so don’t worry.

*EDIT: spelling mistake


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Tomorrow is the day!    

At 5PM tomorrow I take delivery of my new toy. It just came in this weekend, and my salesman (Larry Derby - West German BMW) has been awesome about having it ready right away.

I stopped by and saw the car today. The dealership was closed, but I peeked in the garage and could see it up on a lift - it seems they have started the prepping process already. Now they just need to finish up, and swap out the M68's for the SSR GT1's I've given them.

Looks like the weather should be good for a top down delivery. I can't wait.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

CONGRATS - Philly!!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Damn, that's great!! Hope you are able to get some sleep tonight, I know I will have a hard time the night before!  

Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Ship delay*

Well, according to the Wallenius website, the Tellus will now port in Charleston on May 2, rather than on May 1. This is what BMW has known for a week now, so I don't suspect it will slow down the estimated delivery, still set for May 7.

Modeboy, I guess that means our cars won't see land in the U.S. until Thursday....then we can start calling BMWNA again to find out when it gets to the VPC and when it gets on the truck to our dealers, er, uh, our "BMW Center."


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

*My delivery experience.*

Well, I took delivery today, and all I can say is WOW. My delivery day was not without its adventures, but the car is amazing.

I woke up today feeling like a kid on Christmas, and spent the morning anxiously anticipating my 5pm delivery. Then the trouble started. Around 11am I got a call from my salesman, who told me he was having problems with his service department regarding the installation of my new wheels. Dealer prep wasn't going to be a problem, but they weren't going to have time to swap the new wheels on for me. He offered to deliver the car today, and do the wheel change later in the week, but since I've found a buyer for the wheels I didn't want to drive around on them. Making the situation worse, I'm travelling the next couple of days and if I didn't get the car today, I'd have to wait till Friday.  My mood was changing swiftly.

My salesman, who I plug relentlessly because I'm so happy with his work (Larry Derby at West German BMW), scrambled to try and work out an alternative. In the meantime, I contacted the Tire Rack for advice on shops in the area that could install the wheels - they gave me 3 names, only two of which could take me today, and only then if I got them the car by around 4pm. Larry moved my delivery up to 3:30, and we rushed it, and I was able to get the wheels taken care of. :thumb:

So back to the car. My fiance and I pull into the dealership and spot the car immediately. It looked awesome. Coming from two previous black cars, I'm well aware of the extra care that exterior demands, but when it's clean there's nothing like it. The car was gleaming and gorgeous. I find that this convertible looks nearly as good with its top up as down, and the first impression was excellent.

We went through the delivery process quickly (I'm familiar with the basic operation from my current car), and were on our way to get the new wheels installed. I was once again, as on the test drives, struck by how much quicker this car is than my 328i. Even with the added weight of the drop top, this car is noticeably faster than the one I just sold. And it sounds MUCH better - a very enthusiastic growl adds to the sensation of speed under acceleration. I haven't really wound the car out yet, and I can't wait to see how it feels and sounds up near the redline. I was told the car needs no break-in, but I'm going to ease into things just to be on the safe side. I'm accustomed to the handling of the car from my 328i - but I'm very impressed at the sense of solidness in this cab. The car is squeek and rattle free, and really gives little impression of the added weight and the additional flex that you might expect. I can only hope it holds this feeling well into my ownership.

When I first looked the car over I actually started to worry about my decision to replace the wheels, because the M68's looked great. I've seen pictures of the SSR GT1's I bought to replace the stock wheels, but I'd never seen them in person, and I was starting to worry they wouldn't be as sharp looking as the 68's. I soon found out my fears were baseless. As much as I like the stock rims, I LOVE the GT1's. They seem to have a bit more shine to them, and their simpler, more open design creates an illusion of more size. They are 17" wheels, but it would be easy to mistake them for 18". Everyone at the garage, workers and patrons alike, were making a fuss over the car and the wheels.

We left the garage and went to my parents for dinner, then drove down Kelly Drive into Philadelphia (a beautiful winding riverside road). Despite cloudy weather that never made it out of the 50's, we were cruising top down from the time of delivery till we got home for the night. With the windows up, and the heated seats on, the car is very comfortable in less than hospitable weather. I'm sure with a wind blocker installed we'll be able to enjoy top-down driving well into the fall.

That's it for now. I've just had a taste of the car and I am very much in love. It will be at least a week before I can get some pics up (have to borrow a digital camera), but I'll get them on here as soon as I can. I really think the car looks exceptional.

Now I'm going away till Friday (without the car  ) , so my anticipation will be building again. Hopefully I'll get to enjoy the car in nicer weather over the weekend. Good luck to everyone with a pending delivery - these cars live up to the hype.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

E46 in Philly, great write up! :thumb: Congrats on the car and can't wait to see pics!!  So how long did it take you for your total delivery? Seems like under 30 min, WOW!

Anyway, enjoy the car and let us know how things go. 

Also, you might want to post this as a new thread for everyone on the site to read.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Darth Reagan said:


> *I don't know what's happening to my mind, but I'm quite a bit more relaxed about the whole thing now. Maybe it's because it is only a week away and I realize there's so much work I need to do at the office. *


Its just amazing how fast the time has actually flown by hanging around on this site. I am feeling like Barrow John. I am so excited I am having dreams about the car. . . I wonder if I am the only one! :yikes:

Our ship ports today!! Woohooo!!! A little over a week to go.

I have to drive down to Florida on Thursday and I'm back on Saturday so the time should go pretty quickly.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *
> 
> I am so excited I am having dreams about the car. . . I wonder if I am the only one! :yikes: *


No you are not the only one, I have had several dreams about my new car as well. Adding to my theory that I have officially gone insane.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: My delivery experience.*



E46 in Philly said:


> *SNIP *


Thanks for stoking our impatience.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

For some reason all the coupes that were sitting on the lot had piolets, and the sedans had conts. Does anyone know if this is the standard?


----------



## New Disguise (Apr 30, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *For some reason all the coupes that were sitting on the lot had piolets, and the sedans had conts. Does anyone know if this is the standard? *


It is not standard. Just the luck of the draw or production run.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *No you are not the only one, I have had several dreams about my new car as well. Adding to my theory that I have officially gone insane. *


TranceLvr, I just saw your title . . . :lmao: :lmao:

I hear you man, it seems like my only drug to combat this is spending $$ on audio equip . . .


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Ackster,
I would love to start buying audio equipment, but I am hesitant since I am leasing the new car. I have considered changing out the speakers and throwing in a Bazooka tube, but I am really not sure yet. I think I may be in trouble because my current car is all aftermarket and I definitely consider myself an audiophile. I am going to wait and see how much I hate the HK system before I do anything.

P.S. I am very impressed with the equipment you have ordered so far. You car is going to be sweet.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *Ackster,
> I would love to start buying audio equipment, but I am hesitant since I am leasing the new car. I have considered changing out the speakers and throwing in a Bazooka tube, but I am really not sure yet. I think I may be in trouble because my current car is all aftermarket and I definitely consider myself an audiophile. I am going to wait and see how much I hate the HK system before I do anything.*


You might want to look into the Infinity Basslink. I had this in my current car (Cavalier Z24) and just installed it into a buddies Saturn and this thing is incredible! I would've kept it for the bimmer but I wanted to do a completely clean, professional install job.



> *P.S. I am very impressed with the equipment you have ordered so far. You car is going to be sweet. *


Thanks!!  I am going into the install shop on Sunday to set up a date (or I should say week) to put this all in. I will hopefully be getting everything installed the week of May 13th. I will be posting tons of pics of the system before and after.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *
> 
> No you are not the only one, I have had several dreams about my new car as well. Adding to my theory that I have officially gone insane. *


I can assure you it's quite normal, and you'd only be insane if you weren't dreaming about it.


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

*Sailing the 7-Seas!!*

YOOOHOOOOO!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: I just got home last night around 8:30 pm and called BMWNA immediately. I am sailing baby!!! I'm on the MAERSK WIND with an arrival date of 5/7 in NY. I show up on the ships cargo list but have no date listed on BMWNA. I'm breaking out in a cold sweat just typing this, Man I can't wait.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*CONGRATS!!!!*

Case,

*Congrats man*!!   :thumb: I had a good feeling you would be out on the Maersk Wind.:thumb: This had a be a nice gift when you got back in town. So you should be taking delivery around May 15th or so!!!!

Who's :bigpimp: :bigpimp: now!


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

Ackster, Thanks!!:thumb: Yeah, it was music to my ears. I asked him to repeat it a few times just so it would sink in.  Hearing about all you Lucky Bastards making the boat was driving me crazy. Thank the Lord :angel: , Maersk Wind came through for me.


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *E46 in Philly, great write up! :thumb: Congrats on the car and can't wait to see pics!!  So how long did it take you for your total delivery? Seems like under 30 min, WOW!
> 
> Anyway, enjoy the car and let us know how things go.
> 
> Also, you might want to post this as a new thread for everyone on the site to read. *


Ackster-

I've taken your suggestion and reposted my delivery description to a new thread.

You are right about delivery, we probably were through it in about 15 minutes. I was in a rush to get to the garage to have my wheels exchanged, and knew how the car worked, so it was pretty much a case of signing papers and taking off down the street 

Now I'm just annoyed that I'm leaving in a few hours and won't be able to drive the car for a few days. Oh well, soon enough.

Good luck to everyone who's still waiting.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Has anyone checked on the Queen Ace as of yet? I wanted to wait until tomorrow to get an update in status, but if anyone has already called, let us know.


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Queen Ace delayed to 5/1*

Well, I just had to call BMWNA. I hate to be the bringer of slightly bad news but they said, "the Queen Ace will be arriving in port tomorrow at approximately 6am". That sucks huh!

Paul


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Queen Ace delayed to 5/1*



pbenjamin said:


> *Well, I just had to call BMWNA. I hate to be the bringer of slightly bad news but they said, "the Queen Ace will be arriving in port tomorrow at approximately 6am". That sucks huh!
> 
> Paul *


Thanks for the update :thumb: My delivery date of 5/8 seems more and more realistic now.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*At least we're almost to delivery*

Go read the "5/10 Production Date" thread and be thrilled that we are so close. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:  http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5858

But it really does show me that the wait has gone a lot more quickly than I expected!:thumb:


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*What's Another Day*

Way I look at it, the Queen Ace probably would have arrived late today, so we're much better off with a 6:00 AM docking time, since this will allow time for the longshoremen to sober up before they begin unloading our cars. Besides, as soon as this ship arrives, the anticipation factor will increase several notches, which means that the space this car occupies in my mind will grow three-fold. The benefit of this is that when I go to bed tonight, one more night, the thinking/dreaming of this car will still be at reduced level of intensity.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Darth Reagan_
> *Go read the "5/10 Production Date" thread and be thrilled that we are so close.*


:bawling: :bawling: :bawling:


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: At least we're almost to delivery*



Darth Reagan said:


> *Go read the "5/10 Production Date" thread and be thrilled that we are so close. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:  http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5858
> 
> But it really does show me that the wait has gone a lot more quickly than I expected!:thumb: *


You Bastards!  Best of luck to all of you.:thumb:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Just called and my car got into port this morning.  It would be so awesome if it sped through the VPC so I could get it before I went out of town next week. Gonna keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

TranceLvr - I totally agree with you. It could take a couple of days before our cars reach the VPC. I hope they reach later today or tomorrow. Once the cars reach the VPC, everything that BMWNA provides us will be "real time". Since I'm leaving tomorrow, this will make it much easier for me not to call and hopefully have a nice surprise when I get back.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

It's very possible that your cars will be handed over to the carrier by tomorrow - our ship was also late (which gives the VPC time to catch up - just a guess) and that's what happened with us. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

The only problem is that the Jingu Maru is also scheduled to arrive today. Hopefully it got delayed a few days too . . .


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*South Carolina*

Well, for those few who are porting at Charleston: I was told by BMWNA that the ship docs on May 2 (they got that right) and the car will be at the VPC on May 5. May 5?  Where is the VPC for Charleston? At the Greenville plant?

But, they said it should be on a truck bound for Raleigh on the 6th, so at least the SC VPC is moving quickly.:thumb: Looks like next Tuesday or Wednesday for me. Woo hoo.


----------



## SMB (Apr 16, 2002)

My car got to the port in NY on 4/25 but just got through the VPC and released to the carrier yesterday. 5 days to get through the VPC. My EDD was 4/27 but it looks like I'll take delivery on Fri!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

E46 in Philly - I got a couple of questions about the SSR GT1's you bought

- Did you pick these up through Tirerack (I can't remember if you put this in your original write-up)? If so, how long did they take to get to you?

- What package did you get (17x8 all around or 17x8 front, 17x9 rear) and did you keep your original tires?

- Do you know how much they weigh?

Sorry for all of the questions, but those rims are really nice! :thumb: I really like the GT3s also but I think all of those "rivets" would be a real pain to clean (see below)


----------



## jher (Apr 3, 2002)

Does an extended amount of time at VPC indicate that repairs have been made?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

jher said:


> *Does an extended amount of time at VPC indicate that repairs have been made? *


Not necessarily; usually it just means they're behind schedule or overloaded. If your car is there for, say, 2-3 weeks, then I'd be worried.


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Woohoo! EDD of ours is now 5/17.


----------



## giro (Apr 19, 2002)

*Damn you east coasters*

Damn you all to hell. I'm still waiting for the boat (the "Blue Hawk") to pass through Panama, get to CA and get the car to me in Bellevue, WA. It's supposed to dock on May 16, and get to me on the 28th.

Anyone else on the Blue Hawk? Anyone know how to track the ship's exact location?


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*Out-Of-Pocket*

My father passed away this afternoon, so I'm on a 6:00 AM flight in the morning to Florida. Will catch up with all of you later.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

BarrowJon - Very sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

BarrowJon -- Sorry to hear about your father. It really puts this whole car thing in perspective. Take care.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

BarrowJon

Sorry to hear of your loss. My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

BarrowJon,
As with everyone else here, I am very sorry to hear of your loss and my deepest condolences go out to your family and yourself.

On a brighter note, I just checked the owners circle and my EDD is now 5/6!!   . I could have my car within a week, I am so excited right now!! :thumb:


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

BarrowJon, my sympathies and thought go out to you and your family during this difficult time.


BTW, the Queen Ace has yet to port. BMW now says 5/3. I called Wallenius Wilhelmsen to get the scoup and they say 5/2. Whatever.......

Paul


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

pbenjamin said:


> *SNIP...
> BTW, the Queen Ace has yet to port. BMW now says 5/3. I called Wallenius Wilhelmsen to get the scoup and they say 5/2. Whatever.......
> 
> Paul *


I suspect that one may be the actual port date (say, late evening) while the other may be the unload date. Just a thought.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

*queen ace port date*

Are we talking about the NY Port or the SC Port.


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

Queen Ace has not ported in NY yet.....


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

Barrowjon,

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. You have a support group here.

Mike


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *E46 in Philly - I got a couple of questions about the SSR GT1's you bought
> 
> - Did you pick these up through Tirerack (I can't remember if you put this in your original write-up)? If so, how long did they take to get to you?
> 
> ...


Ackster-

Yes, I bought the GT1's through Tirerack, and they got them to me in about 4 days. I got 17x8 front, and 17x9 rear and kept the tires that came with the car (Contis, unfortunately).

They weigh 17.8 lb. front, 18.3 lb. rear.

They look awesome. I'll try to get pics up by next week.

P.S.- My condolences to BarrowJon and his family.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

E46 in Philly said:


> *Ackster-
> 
> Yes, I bought the GT1's through Tirerack, and they got them to me in about 4 days. I got 17x8 front, and 17x9 rear and kept the tires that came with the car (Contis, unfortunately).
> 
> ...


Wow those are NOT very heavy for their size. Damn. I guess if they were 18's they'd be more along the lines of what the M68s weigh!


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Wow those are NOT very heavy for their size. Damn. I guess if they were 18's they'd be more along the lines of what the M68s weigh! *


Yea, they are very light wheels. Still pretty strong too, because of the forging process they use.


----------



## waerie (Apr 12, 2002)

Queen Ace has docked.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

After spending a few days hammering on the Conts., I can say that tires can't get much better then these (re: performance not looks.) These tires are unreal, it literally feels like you are stuck to the ground - even in the rain they're amazing. Just thought I would share that for anyone worried about getting the Conts.


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

Yeah!, how about the rain we have had here in MA the last week or so....


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

thaydith said:


> *After spending a few days hammering on the Conts., I can say that tires can't get much better then these (re: performance not looks.) These tires are unreal, it literally feels like you are stuck to the ground - even in the rain they're amazing. Just thought I would share that for anyone worried about getting the Conts. *


Thaydith-

Congratulations on having taken delivery! I've been out of town and haven't really gotten to drive all that much, but in the brief amount of driving I've done so far, I haven't detected a problem with the tires. In all honesty, though, I haven't really come close to testing the limits of the tires or the car.

We've got perfect weather this weekend, and I intend to make up for lost time behind the wheel.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Bad news I think. Called BMWNA to check car status and he said its on its way to the vpc. States the system shows it scheduled to be released to the dealer on the 6th. But he said the vpc is very backed up and hed be surprised if it made it to the dealer before the end of next week. Now I'm offically depressed.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

02330ci: You mean the NY VPC, right? Now, I'm afraid to call and find out how things are in SC!


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I am a little confused. The manifest for my ship said it was going to NY, but everytime I have talked to BMW they keep saying NJ. Is there a NJ VPC? Also, as of today the owners circle says my EDD is 5/5! That's this Sunday, which is unfortunate since dealers aren't open on Sunday here. Still should have the car by Tuesday.   Good luck to the rest of you. We should all have our cars soon.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

02330ci said:


> *Bad news I think. Called BMWNA to check car status and he said its on its way to the vpc. States the system shows it scheduled to be released to the dealer on the 6th. But he said the vpc is very backed up and hed be surprised if it made it to the dealer before the end of next week. Now I'm offically depressed. *


They said that to me also, but my 530i was released within a day.

The dealer has it now, but they're so backed up with prepping MINIs that I have to wait until Monday to pick it up. Too bad, because St. Louis weather right now is awesome.

530iA Sapphire Black/Black
SP/PP/CWP/Xenon/Sunshade
(and in the next few weeks...18x8, 18x9 Style 71 wheels)


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *I am a little confused. The manifest for my ship said it was going to NY, but everytime I have talked to BMW they keep saying NJ. Is there a NJ VPC? Also, as of today the owners circle says my EDD is 5/5! That's this Sunday, which is unfortunate since dealers aren't open on Sunday here. Still should have the car by Tuesday.   Good luck to the rest of you. We should all have our cars soon. *


Yes there is, that's where my car went at least. IIRC the NY/NJ VPC is the same, being in the same vicinity and all, but I'm not completely sure on that one.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

I just called Customer Service. My boat, Tellus, docked in SC on 05/2. She said the car was at the VPC today. There has already been a work order printed up for it to be processed. Originally, I was told it would be at the VPC on 05/05. She had an estimated shipping date of 05/05 (Sunday). I asked her if she knew if they worked on the weekends, and she wasn't sure. So, it looks like my EDD of 05/08 is pretty accurate, so far! I'm going to call again on Monday to see if they have any additional information.

Modeboy!


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

Yippee. I just spoke to BMWNA and it looks like the VPC in South Carolina is moving fast. :thumb: My car is out of the VPC and has been released to the carrier.  They estimate the carrier will ship my car on May 6 (could be earlier, but May 6 is the date, he says).

Yes! :bigpimp: I guess I should have it by Tuesday!

Modeboy: I guess yours will probably be heading out about the same time. The guy I talked to a BMWNA says the VPC does work over the weekend.:thumb:


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Key Memory

Can anyone help me with a key memory form link or picture? I tried to search but didnt come up with one here. Checked the e46fanatics forum but key form link they give isnt working. And roadfly's search engine is down. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

*New EDD*

Cool, estimated Delivery Date is now 5/6/01....MONDAY! 

I expect to see pictures posted here from everyone over the next week.

So, where's the best place to host the pictures?:dunno:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

E46 in Philly said:


> *Ackster-
> 
> Yes, I bought the GT1's through Tirerack, and they got them to me in about 4 days. I got 17x8 front, and 17x9 rear and kept the tires that came with the car (Contis, unfortunately).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll be anxiously awaiting pics!

Just got back from FL. Damn its hot down there (over 90 and very humid!)

I can't believe the Queen Ace was 4 days late. What a crock! On my flight to JFK from FL, I saw what looked like a WLNA cargo ship on its way to NYC. Those things are huge, even from 1,500 ft.

I just checked the BMW site and it at least says the car is at the VPC. My Est. Delivery date has been bumped to 5/7 but after reading everyone's posts, who knows if this is possible.

BarrowJon, I am really sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## thaydith (Apr 2, 2002)

E46 in Philly - Sorry for the delayed reply. The rain sucked!!! I washed my car 3 times in the last 2 days, keeping these rims clean can be a full time job. The car is amazing though!! I am at 600mi already.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Since I sold my Honda Accord about a month ago, I've been driving a friend's Ford F-150 (yech). Hey, it got me there, and I was able to see above everyone else.  Anyway, I had to give the truck back on Thursday. I thought you guys might find it interesting to know that my sales guy from Moritz BMW loaned me his demo car (a Cadillac Deville!) until my car arrives next week. Moritz is a BMW/Cadillac dealership. It's actually a pretty nice car. The stereo, for stock sounds pretty damn good. I was able to turn it up to intolerable volumes without any noticeable distortion. Anyway, it's got some power. It's a boat, though. Beats the F-150!

Anxious now... 

Modeboy


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Anyone else have their Est. Del. Date change. I just checked the site again and now it says 5/6!! I think I am going to call BMWNA later today and find out. I hope this is right!


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

Mine still shows that it is in transit to processing center with an estimated delivery date of 5/7. I doubt I will see it by then.


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Me too*

Jerry...yeah me to....still in transit to VPC with delivery date of 5/8.:dunno:


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

Mine still says EDD of 05/08, but as of Friday, my car was at the VPC, supposedly shipping out today. I'll call again tomorrow to see what the latest is.

Modeboy


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

JerryL said:


> *Mine still shows that it is in transit to processing center with an estimated delivery date of 5/7. I doubt I will see it by then. *


Mine shows the same thing....I'll call later today for an update.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

02330ci said:


> *
> 
> Mine shows the same thing....I'll call later today for an update. *


Mine shows "at VPC" on Owner's Circle with EDD of today. I'm sure I'll be bothering my dealer soon.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Holy Crap, Holy Crap, Holy Crap!!!!

Just called BMWNA and my car was released from the VPC on Saturday and shipped out to my dealer!! Looks like I might just be getting a call today. :thumb:   

It's supposed to rain the whole week here, it figures. :thumbdwn: It's at least not supposed to rain until tonight.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *Holy Crap, Holy Crap, Holy Crap!!!!
> 
> Just called BMWNA and my car was released from the VPC on Saturday and shipped out to my dealer!! Looks like I might just be getting a call today. :thumb:
> 
> It's supposed to rain the whole week here, it figures. :thumbdwn: It's at least not supposed to rain until tonight. *


'Twas a nice weekend though no? =)

Congrats!! Of course we'll be expecting the full write-up + pics once you drive it a bit.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *Holy Crap, Holy Crap, Holy Crap!!!!
> 
> Just called BMWNA and my car was released from the VPC on Saturday and shipped out to my dealer!! Looks like I might just be getting a call today. :thumb:
> 
> It's supposed to rain the whole week here, it figures. :thumbdwn: It's at least not supposed to rain until tonight. *


I've gotten to where I don't care if it is raining.

BMWNA now tells me that mine still shows "en route" but may have been delivered to the dealer yesterday. :thumb: Now, is Monday my salesman's day off? :dunno: So, now I'm waiting to have my call returned. Woo hoo.:thumb:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I just spoke with Dave @ Towne BMW and my car has arrived! They were going to give me a call back later today and let me know if it will be ready. They're open until 9 so hopefully I will be driving home my new baby tonight!!

They have a lot to do to the car though. With all of the extra stuff I ordered from both BMW and online, they have a job ahead of them. They will be putting in the alarm too so there is a chance I will have to pick it up tomorrow (they still have to get the M3 Lip Spoiler painted).

Chris, yeah it was an incredible weekend. The only bad thing was I went riding on my sport bike with a bunch of friends and one of my buddies crashed. I was at the hospital with him for over 4 hours while he got taken care of. He's ok (road rash on his entire back) but his bike is toast. The kid has one heluva guardian angel or something b/c he hit a concrete post doing 50 and the impact broke the post in two. He got launched 25 ft into someone's front yard. :yikes: He missed hitting two concrete posts that were laying flat (they had the steel reinforced posts sticking out) by a few feet. I still can't believe he got up and ran over to his bike to see how it was. I'm just glad he's ok!!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *
> Chris, yeah it was an incredible weekend. The only bad thing was I went riding on my sport bike with a bunch of friends and one of my buddies crashed. I was at the hospital with him for over 4 hours while he got taken care of. He's ok (road rash on his entire back) but his bike is toast. The kid has one heluva guardian angel or something b/c he hit a concrete post doing 50 and the impact broke the post in two. He got launched 25 ft into someone's front yard. :yikes: He missed hitting two concrete posts that were laying flat (they had the steel reinforced posts sticking out) by a few feet. I still can't believe he got up and ran over to his bike to see how it was. I'm just glad he's ok!! *


Wow that's insanity! I'm glad he made it out ok, that sure is one lucky guy! This is, unfortunately, why I will most likely never drive a motorcycle. 

Tell Dave I said hello!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> Wow that's insanity! I'm glad he made it out ok, that sure is one lucky guy! This is, unfortunately, why I will most likely never drive a motorcycle. *


Motorcycle's are a ton of fun but you just got to try to ride safe. My buddy hit gravel while going around the turn, this is what caused him to lose control. In a car you wouldn't even think of a little gravel, but with a bike, if you hit it while going around a turn, its like hitting ice.



webguy330i said:


> *Tell Dave I said hello! *


Will do. :thumb:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Darth Reagan said:


> *I've gotten to where I don't care if it is raining.
> 
> BMWNA now tells me that mine still shows "en route" but may have been delivered to the dealer yesterday. :thumb: Now, is Monday my salesman's day off? :dunno: So, now I'm waiting to have my call returned. Woo hoo.:thumb: *


Good luck Darth!  The wait is almost over!!


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Congrats Acketer, I'm jealous.
I just called BMWNA and they said in their system it still shows my car is waiting to go to the prep center. I dont understand the delay when we were both on the same boat.


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Same here*

Still waiting to go to the prep center here tooo, even though we were on the same boat....I am glad for you though!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

02330ci said:


> *Congrats Acketer, I'm jealous.
> I just called BMWNA and they said in their system it still shows my car is waiting to go to the prep center. I dont understand the delay when we were both on the same boat. *


Well if the boat loading system is FILO (first in, last out) then he may have been on the boat first, while your car may have JUST made it on the boat at the end, which means his car will come off days ahead of your car no doubt. =)

Just sit tight, it'll all be worth it in a few more days!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks 02330Ci!  

That is strange about the VPC. I wonder how they actually process all of the cars. My car might have been one of the last on the boat and first off. :dunno: Either way, you will probably have it by the end of this week. My car only took a day to get to the dealer.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Well if the boat loading system is FILO (first in, last out) then he may have been on the boat first, while your car may have JUST made it on the boat at the end, which means his car will come off days ahead of your car no doubt. =)
> 
> Just sit tight, it'll all be worth it in a few more days!! *


Chris, we posted the same answer at the same time! You must be one of those super-fast typer dudes!


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

Took delivery of my Oxford Green 330i yesterday. Steptronic (oh well), Xenon, Nav, Premium Package. I'm sure you are asking yourself, "Wasted money on the Nav when he could have gotten sport package?" Well, the 330i is going to be my car, but also a family car. I have an 18 month old and my wife can't drive a stick...so, for safety and security reasons, had to get something that she can drive and feel safe in (if I were at the Home Depot in the Explorer and my son gagged on a lego, my wife could tear out in the 330 pretty easily).

"But you could have gotten sport?" Right, but my driving experience has been limited to some real nonperformance vehicles, so believe me, this 330i handles better than any car I've ever driven...It beats the 73 Toyota Corona, the 84 Cutlass, the 91 Mitsubishi, the 92 Camry (all mine or the wife's) and other cars I've had significant experience driving, the 81 Cutlass Wagon, the 82 Datsun 200SX, the Pugeot POS, Honda Accord, even my brother's 96 328i.

So, anyway, delivery was painless (no goodies from my dealer and he forgot to order the Nav CD for my in-dash toy but it will arrive today via Fed Ex), and I drove around a lot. Fun car. Worth every penny.

Haven't taken digital pix yet, but will soon to show everyone how great the Oxford Green looks....and there aren't many on the road.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Congrats on the car Darth. I'm jealous, I want my car. And who cares whether it has sport or not, or manual or step. It's your car, and as long as you love it, thats all that counts. Be sure to post some picts when you have a chance.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Congrats Darth! :thumb: I would really like to see pics of your car and that color. I'm sure the picture from the BMW "Build Your Own" doesn't do any justice to the actual color of the car.

Did you get the Conti's? Seems like TranceLvr and I got them so I'm wondering if anyone got lucky and had the Pilots.

I agree totally with 02330Ci. As long as you love the car, it doesn't matter at all. Practicality is never a bad thing.


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

02330ci said:


> *Congrats on the car Darth. I'm jealous, I want my car. And who cares whether it has sport or not, or manual or step. It's your car, and as long as you love it, thats all that counts. Be sure to post some picts when you have a chance. *


Yep, I realized that my post sounded like rationalization. To tell the truth, I wanted a car that's fun to drive and fun to ride. You know, sometimes, you just want to get from here to there and aren't in the mood to "perform". I know that over the long haul I'll prefer the Auto tranny. (my old Eclipse, which I owned for 8 years was manual). There, I said it.:angel:


----------



## Darth Reagan (Mar 30, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *Congrats Darth! :thumb: I would really like to see pics of your car and that color. I'm sure the picture from the BMW "Build Your Own" doesn't do any justice to the actual color of the car.
> 
> Did you get the Conti's? Seems like TranceLvr and I got them so I'm wondering if anyone got lucky and had the Pilots.
> 
> I agree totally with 02330Ci. As long as you love the car, it doesn't matter at all. Practicality is never a bad thing.  *


I got the Contis and they feel and look fine. You're right about the color. The BMW site makes the green appear lighter than it is. Before I ordered I'd seen an 02 5 series with the green so I knew what I was getting. I might have gotten the Nat. Brown too if I'd seen it live, but I was afraid it'd look like crap (literally).

I'm glad the Oxford Green isn't the same as the "June Bug" Green on some other Bimmer's I've seen (maybe that was "Fern Green").

Well, 464 posts later, I'm glad I've finally got it (and I placed my order on March 27.....I'm lucky).:bigpimp:


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

*SCHWEEET!*

Man those pics are hot! :thumb:

~TranceLvr~ Congrats on the delivery! Topaz blue looks awesome. How do you like the leatherette? I decided to go with Alpine White and black'ette. Great pictures 

~BarrowJon~ We are definately a family here. My condolences, for you and your family. I too love the pic, with your ride in the truck, that's cool, I haven't seen any like that before. You definately have a great dealership there. It's gonna be a tough day golfing with the bimmer on your mind. Good luck with delivery!

~DarthReagan~ You're right, you don't see many Oxford Green, can't wait to see some pics. Congrats. :thumb: :thumb:

On a personal note, I'm still waiting patiently (yeah right). I'm going [email protected]#*in' Nutz. Maersk Wind is due in today, so I'm thinking about a week. I haven't called BMWNA in a while though, I figured they couldn't tell me anything new, until she got to port. So I guess it's time to start bugging them again.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Case, hang in there. The last week is by far the toughest! Call BMWNA and start pestering them. I don't know what else they do besides tell people what their status code is. Without your phonecalls, these people would most likely lose their jobs; your helping to keep them employed! :lmao:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I figured I would add some more insight. The engine really is as amazing as everyone says. I find that I can drive around in 5th at 35 MPH no problem. It just pulls so eagerly and is so smooth. I was a little worried that the difference in power between this car and the mustang would be noticeable, but I find it to be negligible. Also the car is so quit it is unbelievable; I was doing 90 at one point on the highway and didn't even realize it. Add to that the fact that the car feels so solid and it just makes you almost relaxed driving it. Finally, I must say that I am pleasantly surprised by the HK, if anything I would add a small sub to extend the bottom end (I am coming from a 12" sub so I am used to a lot of bass.)

Case: I really like the leatherette, so I am glad that I didn't spend the extra $$ on leather (no offense meant to any one who did )

Good luck to everyone still waiting, it is DEFINETLY worth it. :thumb:

P.S. What do you all think of the new sig??


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

I like the sig, especially the blur towards the rear, sorta looks like it's in motion. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

TranceLvr - the sig. is sweet! Did you use photoshop? I just got (actually stole is more the word) from Kazaar and have been screwing around with it. Once it gets nice and I get the system installed, I will take some more pics and try to make a sig.


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Congratulations on the deliveries TranceLvr, and Darth, and to Barrow John for the impending delivery. It has been cool sharing this waiting/delivery process.

P.S. I'm still working on getting the pics - my sister has them and has to get them off the camera and email them to me.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

*GREAT NEWS!*

Hey everyone! My car arrived at the dealership today, and I'm picking it up tomorrow at 5pm! Wow, I'm excited. 

It's weird how the EDD changed from 05/08 to 05/11, and then to 05/09 this morning. When I called BMWNA this morning, they said it is in transit. Something told me to call back this afternoon. The next rep I spoke with said it may already be at the dealership, but no later than tomorrow. I then called my sales guy, who informed me the car had arrived, but I couldn't take delivery tonite.  In any case, just 24 more hours! 

Modeboy


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats to all of you who took delivery. It feels funny to read your posts about taking deliveries. The fact is I have posted the same newbie questions about production date/Owner circle about a month before you guys started posting yours. Now that you guys have your baby in your garage, but I AM STILL WAITING :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 

Nevertheless, I really enjoy reading your posts about taking deliveries. And do me a favor, post lots of pics!!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *Congrats to all of you who took delivery. It feels funny to read your posts about taking deliveries. The fact is I have posted the same newbie questions about production date/Owner circle about a month before you guys started posting yours. Now that you guys have your baby in your garage, but I AM STILL WAITING :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:
> 
> Nevertheless, I really enjoy reading your posts about taking deliveries. And do me a favor, post lots of pics!!! :thumb: :thumb: *


Is you car here? Someone in my office is getting a 325ci SP Step and it is here, but he must have had a March build date, he did not care enough to track it.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

No its not here yet   

His is probably in march, my production date was 4/5 but was actually completed a week before that. 

It has arrived at Port H. 5/7 12 in the morning LA time. I called BMWNA at about noon and they told me it should get to the VPC yesteray afternoon. I called again today and they told me its not at the VPC yet....hhmmmmmm........

I looked at Matson's schedule, theres 5/11, 5/15, and 5/18 departure from LA to Honolulu. Dunno which ship my baby will get on. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Patience...*

Soon, so soon. Do you have your detailing supplies? Daiei has a fair selection of Meguiar's products, Wal Mart has some too and get the CWB from Costco while they still have it.:thumb:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Wat is CWB?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *Wat is CWB? *


California Water Blade, sorry no pic.


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

What is it good for?

Hehe, can tell already I aint a car washer, cant u.....


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

bimmee said:


> *What is it good for?
> 
> Hehe, can tell already I aint a car washer, cant u..... *


We're getting the hint...I use it to remove most of the water when I wash, then a terry towel for the rest, some do not like it but I think it is a great tool, Costco sells them in a 2 pack for a good price, then go to longs and buy some alcohol swabs to use to clean them before the next use. Oh if you are thinking of taking your car to Mckinley car wash or somewhere similar don't tell us


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

1 more


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

Awesome looking car.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

JerryL, very nice car! I do like the black :thumb: 

I have found the only way to keep under 4.5k is to shift very early, although the damn things winds up so fast this almost doesn't help either. For me I only have 1k miles to go, so I am trying to drive it every chance I get to get past 1.2k. Again congrats.


----------



## modeboy (Apr 15, 2002)

*Taking Delivery*

Only a few more hours to go. I'm taking delivery on my car this afternoon around 5pm.   I'm taking my digital camera with me, so I'll have some pics to show everyone later this evening!

Modeboy


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*It has arrived at the dealer*

My sales person, David, just called to let me know the car has arrived at the dealership. :thumb:

I 'll go and check it out tonight and will most likely take delivery Saturday morning. I'll let you know how things go.

Paul


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Nice Jerry!!!

Black does look quite handsome...... 

And congrats to those taking delivery, dont forget to post some pix!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

JerryL - Nice Car! :thumb: The black always looks so sharp. This car is really hard to keep under 4500 rpm's! I noticed this car pulls so hard in 5th gear on the highway. If I'm cruising at 80 it takes only a few seconds and I'm almost at 95!! I would be doomed without a radar detector b/c the car never feels like it is going as fast as it actually is. :yikes:


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *JerryL - Nice Car! :thumb: The black always looks so sharp. This car is really hard to keep under 4500 rpm's! I noticed this car pulls so hard in 5th gear on the highway. If I'm cruising at 80 it takes only a few seconds and I'm almost at 95!! I would be doomed without a radar detector b/c the car never feels like it is going as fast as it actually is. :yikes: *


Hey Ackster, did you do the audio upgrade yourself?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

No, I just stopped by the audio shop today and set up the appointment to get everything installed. They said it will take 7 full days to complete (10 hours/day). I am getting a custom painted, molded fiberglass enclosure for the subs and amps. I am also going to have them flip the spare tire over and install plexiglass over it. I told them I want to enter the car in amatuer car audio comp. so they know what to do. The guy who will be doing all of the work is amazing. I saw some of his work and all I can say is WOW! He looks only about 25 or so but he knows his stuff. He has done major custom installs for most of the professional sports guys in Buffalo, so he has worked on many nice cars. I am set up to go in on the 22nd and I should have the car back a week later. :thumb:


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*The Beat Goes On*

Well, I took delivery on my car last evening and once again my salesman, Brandon Dexter - BMW of Peoria, has gone above and beyond, certainly exceeding my expectations. As I was approaching the showroom around 4:30 PM, Brandon rushed to the door to greet me and there she was in all her splendor and beauty, sitting in the middle of the showroom floor. First thing Brandon says to me, after he greets me, is "come on let's take her for a spin." WOW - exhilerating, I'll tell you more as I gain more time in the cockpit.
Brandon delivered this car not only with monogram floormats and wheel locks, but also added logo valve stem caps, high-profile BMW license plate brackets, and a BMW logo name plate for the front plate holder. He also personaly waxed the car for delivery. Now let's go back to the beginning. When I worked a deal with him, over the phone on 3/9, he discounted the car below sticker, quoted me a monthly lease at their best rates, and never required an order deposit from me. Even though at delivery the residual rate had come down, he held to his original verbal agreement. I know he took a lot of heat from his sales manager for not taking a deposit and not opening the door with me to kick up lease payments, due to reduced residual at time of delivery. This guy has truly been working for me and not his sales manager.
Okay, to finish up, went through the traditional paper signing, all documents pre-prepared awaiting signatures, took about 15 minutes. Brandon walked me through all the features and controls, we socialized for awhile, then was out of there about 6:30 PM. An extremely satisfying experience, where customer satisfaction was obviously Brandon's #1 priority. This guy scores a mark of A+++++.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*Tires And Spare*

Interesting enough my car came in with Bridgestone Potenza's. So anyone know what the experience of others is with this tire? Also, I ordered the 18" M wheels (style 72) and the on-line specifications and brochure specifications both state I should have a full size spare mounted on an alloy wheel. What I got was a space-saver on a steel wheel. So guys, check your spares, I want to know which one of you got my spare.

To all - Sounds like everyone that's taken delivery so far are thoroughly enjoying them and what pictures I've seen show they're all works of art. These are some pretty incredible machines. I've kind of lost track, who all are still awaiting delivery?

Enjoy and Have Fun


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

After reading BarrowJon's post, I remembered about the tires and went out to the garage to see which brand I received on my car. I did get the Pilots. It is really strange that most of the people on this board that had a 4/12 production got the Contis. How do they decide on who gets what brand of tires?


----------



## pbenjamin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Checked out my car at the dealer*

Went to go see my car at the dealer today - as it came in late this after noon. It came with Contis. Odometer read 4 miles. I'm not sure if I will get any work done tomorrow as I will be thinking about driving my new car. I will take delivery Saturday as my schedule does not allow for it to happen tomorrow.

Congrats to everyone and good lucky with your new toys!.....I wonder if I'm the last of the 4/12 who posted to take delivery?


----------



## bimmee (Mar 23, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *No, I just stopped by the audio shop today and set up the appointment to get everything installed. They said it will take 7 full days to complete (10 hours/day). I am getting a custom painted, molded fiberglass enclosure for the subs and amps. I am also going to have them flip the spare tire over and install plexiglass over it. I told them I want to enter the car in amatuer car audio comp. so they know what to do. The guy who will be doing all of the work is amazing. I saw some of his work and all I can say is WOW! He looks only about 25 or so but he knows his stuff. He has done major custom installs for most of the professional sports guys in Buffalo, so he has worked on many nice cars. I am set up to go in on the 22nd and I should have the car back a week later. :thumb: *


You are amazing, just got your car after such a painful wait and now you gonna leave it somewhere for 7 FULL DAYS!!! 

Well good thing you know a person who can do the job, I am still wondering if I should upgrade the audio by going to those car audio shops because I donno any of them. :tsk:

Oh and pbenjamin, to make you feel better, I had a 4/5 production date and I am still waiting.... :angel:


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

*I'm still waiting...*

Seems I'm being penalized for being so close to the vpc. BMWNA rep told me my car has been done at the vpc since Monday. He said the problem is their waiting for a truck going in my direction to get full than load my car last since its getting off first. So there again im actually penalized for being so close to the vpc. They thought for sure it would make it to the dealer today. To make matters worse today is my sales guy day off. I gave him a call yesterday and he is extremely nice as usual but the impression I got is I probably wont be getting it until Monday. I hope no one demo's my baby over the weekend  Would they actually let someone demo someone else's new car, or am I just being paranoid? Anyway, I am depressed but soon I'll have my car as well. Congrats to all that have received their car already, the pictures look great.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

02330ci, there's no way they would let anyone demo your car. It's sold so it will sit until its ready to be prepped for delivery. You should have less than 10 miles on your car when you pick it up. Mine had 7.

Also, to everyone picking up their cars over the next couple of days, Good Luck! :thumb: Don't let the problems I'm having with my car worry you. I wonder if BMWNA has been reading this board, has gotten upset with me and inserted a computer virus into my car . . . hmmmm  

Since I have a 330i auto as a loaner I have noticed something. The auto seems to rev much lower at highway speeds. I was cruising at 75 and my tach read about 2600 rpm. With my manual I'm at around 3k. Anyone else know what rpm there car's rev at (List manual/auto and rpm with speed). I'm just wondering if this throttle body control unit that's acting up is causing my car to rev higher


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *
> Since I have a 330i auto as a loaner I have noticed something. The auto seems to rev much lower at highway speeds. I was cruising at 75 and my tach read about 2600 rpm. With my manual I'm at around 3k. Anyone else know what rpm there car's rev at (List manual/auto and rpm with speed). I'm just wondering if this throttle body control unit that's acting up is causing my car to rev higher  *


It's the tranny gearing... the 5spd has a 1:1 5th gear and a lower final drive, while the auto has a .74 5th gear and a higher final drive. I noticed the same thing between my 5spd 330i and tam3's step 330i.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks Chris. I thought it might have to do with the gearing. The auto takes longer to pass on the highway (needs to downshift) while the 5 spd just pulls from 50 mph on.

Also, did you see my latest debacle ? I spoke with Adam at the service dept and hopefully they will be able to do something about it today. I am so upset.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ackster said:


> *Thanks Chris. I thought it might have to do with the gearing. The auto takes longer to pass on the highway (needs to downshift) while the 5 spd just pulls from 50 mph on.
> 
> Also, did you see my latest debacle ? I spoke with Adam at the service dept and hopefully they will be able to do something about it today. I am so upset.  *


Yeah having a 1:1 (there's actually no gear) for 5th makes for fun highway driving. =)

I did see that, and I dunno what to say man. It sucks that it had to happen to ya this way but I still have confidence they'll fix it up as soon as they can. They do take the BMW customer service surveys very seriously at Towne! You may want to remind them that you haven't received that phone call yet.


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

jesus likes eggs so I hate em!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

bol said:


> *jesus likes eggs so I hate em! *


You wanna-be thread hijacker. Go back to Canadia!


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> You wanna-be thread hijacker. Go back to Canadia!  *


back? :dunno:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

bol said:


> *
> 
> back? :dunno: *


Well, this board is hosted in the states see, so by being HERE your virtual self is no longer in Canadia.


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

*My Ship Has Come In*

Well Maersk Wind has been docked since Wed 5/8, but BMWNA still says I haven't reached the VPC yet. :thumbdwn: What has been the norm with dock to VPC for everyone? My EDD is 5/15 do you think that still looks possible? :dunno:


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Well, this board is hosted in the states see, so by being HERE your virtual self is no longer in Canadia.  *


Little known fact #4356:
bol has never had a physical self.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

bol said:


> *
> 
> Little known fact #4356:
> bol has never had a physical self. *


Ah the bol we've all grown to love and know.

Now look what you've gone and done with this thread!


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Ah the bol we've all grown to love and know.
> 
> Now look what you've gone and done with this thread! *


Just helping it pass the 22 page mark 

now i have a mess to clean up 
i always make such a scene when i make bacon and eggs


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: My Ship Has Come In*



Case said:


> *Well Maersk Wind has been docked since Wed 5/8, but BMWNA still says I haven't reached the VPC yet. :thumbdwn: What has been the norm with dock to VPC for everyone? My EDD is 5/15 do you think that still looks possible? :dunno: *


Case-

I was at the VPC and on a truck within 24 hours. I think the norm, lately at least, has been 1-2 days to the VPC. I know they had been running quick - and I don't know if that is still the case.

Given recent history, I'd say you have a good shot at making the VPC today. There are many variables, but 5/15 doesn't sound out of the question. Good luck.


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks Philly  These last few days are killin' me! The weather is great here, and I just want my car!!!!!!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I wonder what happens once we get to 10000 views. It looks like the field width on the "Current Threads" wouldn't accomodate this and the whole server will most likely explode  

On a more serious note, I got a call back from BMW and they said that they replaced the Idle Control Valve, so I'll be getting the car back later today. I will then be going to their body shop to get the M3 lip spoiler installed.

I can't wait to get the car home and clean her up. The weather is perfect, except for those 50 mpg wind gusts.


----------



## Case (Apr 11, 2002)

I hope it all works out for you this time Ackster. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Thanks Case! I'm keeping my fingers (and toes) crossed.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

Ackster - Hope they got this thing nailed down for you this time, you need to be out enjoying your car not their loaner.

Am I the only one who ended up with Bridgestones?

What does everyone else have for a spare tire - full size or space saver?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Picked up the car yesterday and so far no problems to speak of. :thumb: 

I couldn't get the Lip Spoiler installed due to getting to the dealership so late. I did install the remaining side marker bulbs. I will post a picture later this morning. The blue piaa's look really good. The rear turn signals are pretty bright at night though. I hope people don't get too blinded by them.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*What A Rush*

Hope that everyone is enjoying their new additions as much as I am. Got to tell you, that I'm now about 25+ years younger. Have just about gone through my first full (dealer supplied) tank of gas, this car just begs to be pushed. It's really difficult trying to hold it down/back, out on the interstate yesterday, happen to look down at speedo and found myself running along at 100 mph. The car was so absolutely stable that I never had any indication/sense of speed, 100 felt more like 60. The sounds emitted from the exhaust are so sweet to the ear, that you just can't resist staying out of the throttle. Find myself constantly slowing down, then speeding up to thrill in this pleasure. Haven't had this much fun in a car since my pre-family days. WOW - I'm a kid again.


----------



## JerryL (Mar 15, 2002)

BarrowJon:
I couldn't have said it better myself. I love this car.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*Couple More Shots*

Here are two more pictures of car on showroom floor on day I took delivery.


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

And the second one'


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I was a little picture happy after I gave my baby her first car wash and interior detail so here are some interior shots . . .










Close up of BMW Pedals . . .










One last outside shot . . .


----------



## BarrowJon (Apr 13, 2002)

*MPH at 3 Grand*

Ackster - Checked my speed at 3000 RPM today and speedo was reading 76 MPH


----------

